# First time tractor owner Ford 1710 Braking issue



## tealiac88 (Dec 4, 2014)

Guys, 
I'll be up front and honest. I'm completely ignorant about tractors and how they work. I recently bought 7 acres of land to put a house on, and it came with as far as I can tell a 1984 Ford 1710 tractor. I have a grooming mower, a bush hog, and a box blade. So far I've been able to keep the land in check with the grooming mower, but I have an issue; the brakes dont work at all. Has anyone had experience with this model and any braking problems? I might be ignorant, but I know its not gonna be good if I keep using the clutch as my break. Any advice is welcome!
Thanks, 
-Rob


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Rob,

It's great to have new members on the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. Welcome aboard. 

Hopefully, all your brakes need is adjustment. Your 1710 is a Shibaura (Japan) built tractor. The adjustment differs from the old Fords, but it appears to be a simple job that you can do. I copied the following post on the internet, written by *TomG*:

*"There are two adjustment rods for the brakes--one on each side for the tractor. One adjusts the play of both brakes and the other adjusts only one brake so the play can be equalized. My 1710 repair manual refers to the rod that equalized play as the outer rod. 

It should take only one adjustment if the outer rod controls the left brake." *

Hope this makes sense to you. Have a look at the brake linkage and determine which rod affects both brake pedals. Adjust this rod length.

Of course, there's always the possibility that the problem is with the brake shoes/drums/actuating mechanism (i.e., worn out. disintegrated, or oil wet due to a seal leak). You need to get a shop manual for your tractor before you delve deeper into the brake system.


----------



## tealiac88 (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks! I'll take a look at it today!


----------

